# Engine RPM surges and drops. Loses Power.



## Ben Turner (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,
I'm wondering if you guys have any ideas on a problem I have with my little tractor:

It's a Massey-Fergusson GC2400. I think a 24hp engine. Diesel.

Under power everything will cruising along just fine 2400rpm.... All of a sudden the power drops, the rev's drop almost to zero, sometimes all the way to zero. If I sit and wait for a moment or two the rev's return to normal and I go on as before. A few minutes later the same thing happens.

I think it is a dirty fuel line. But before I rush into trying to fix that, I thought I'd ask?

Any ideas?
Cheers
Ben


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ben, I'm almost inclined to think it's something in your fuel tank, blocking the outlet but I'd only be guessing since I went through this similar situation as you. We have a couple guys on the board that are superb mechanics, so while you wait to hear from one of them, I'd like to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## Ben Turner (Oct 31, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Ben, I'm almost inclined to think it's something in your fuel tank, blocking the outlet but I'd only be guessing since I went through this similar situation as you. We have a couple guys on the board that are superb mechanics, so while you wait to hear from one of them, I'd like to welcome you to the forum!


Thanks for your input tractor beam. I hope it is something this simple, grass grows here at the rate of 1 foot per week


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I see you're from Australia. That's some pissed off grass! Yikes!


----------



## Ben Turner (Oct 31, 2017)

Indeed, combination of huge rainfall, hot weather and goodness knows what they fertilized the property with when it was a dairy farm...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

G'Day Ben,

You may have a plugged vent in your fuel cap, or a plugged fuel filter, or a plugged fuel screen in the line from the tank to the fuel filter. Look for fuel screens in the bottom of the tank, in the sediment bowl, and at the inlet to the fuel pump.

OR you may have dirt obstructing fuel flow in the fuel tank outlet or in the line from the tank to the fuel filter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be your fuel pump cutting out or is going too.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Start w/changing fuel filter.


----------



## Ben Turner (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks Guys for your suggestions, I'll do as you suggest and report back ...


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

As Thomas said, change the fuel filter first, easiest check, a good filter will accumulate water along with everything else in the system and plug the filter up. Most fuel filters have a drain on the bottom where you can check for water contamination. I put on new fuel filter every fall to eliminate freezing water in them. PJ


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it is not the fuel line or filter, check the fuel shutoff solenoid on the injection pump. Iseki (MF) has an issue with those solenoids wearing, getting hot and starting to cut the fuel supply in the pump.


----------

